# Ongemak



## Tavshan

Hallo. I just wanted to ask: 
does/did *Ongemak* or (in older spelling) *Ongemack* exist as a _surname_?
Many thanks!


----------



## Peterdg

Apparently there were 6 people in Belgium with the surname "Ongemack" in 2008, so, yes, it does exsist. (website familienaam.be). I couldn't find anyone with the surname "Ongemak".


----------



## Tavshan

Thank you , Peterdg.  
Were they called that way because one of their ancestor was a foundling (vondeling)?


----------



## Peterdg

Tavshan said:


> Thank you , Peterdg.
> Were they called that way because one of their ancestor was a foundling (vondeling)?


I really have no idea.


----------



## eno2

Tavshan said:


> Thank you , Peterdg.
> Were they called that way because one of their ancestor was a foundling (vondeling)?



Why should that be? No straightforward link between Ongemak and Vondeling... There are so many other 'ongemakken' So why 'vondeling'?

Perhaps Vondel was a vondeling?


----------



## Tavshan

It is because I found 'Ongemack' quoted on 
Wat als er een vondeling in de familie zit?
so I wondered whether people with that surname still existed.


----------



## Leritu

According to the Meertens KNAW Instituut who has a database of surnames in the Netherlands, neither Ongemak nor Ongemack exist as surnames.


----------



## Tavshan

Thanks everybody!


----------

